# BB Code



## sundoulos (May 9, 2004)

What is a BB Code and what is Code. Is there a reason to be concerned if it is on or off?&gt;

Just curious....:think:


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 9, 2004)

BB code is: example


----------



## sundoulos (May 9, 2004)

Thanks.


----------

